# Wet & Heavy, Chunky Berms v 06 LJ



## ladyfranky (Oct 5, 2010)

I've searched the forums and most of you come from much colder, lighter snow areas. I'm in the California Mountains where we get heavy, slushy snow and the city plow leaves chunky crusty berms 4' high. We have a Rubicon Unlimited (no lift) and we are talking about adding a plow to her and start a small business. But I am hesitant using our reliable "winter vehicle" to dig people out of their driveways and access roads. I anticipate steel plow, low gears and chains, weight in the back. But is that enough??? 

Has anyone dealt with heavy snow? Is a plow enough or should I be looking at a tractor with a loader?

Thanks
Franky


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You want heavy snow ... come to new england where we get 8" of snow and then 2" of rain on top of the snow. On the heaver stuff take smaller bites.

Here you'd get fired using chains on someones driveway, scratch it all up.

Just get exultant SNOW tires.


----------

